# Just looks weird!!!



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

So somewhere, somehow, I managed to not notice or hear, they were closing down the Metrodome. I'm sittin here watching TV and decide to scroll through the channels. AFN is doing some 30 teams in 30 days thing, so the Twins and Red Sox are on. Initially, I'm like huh, Fenway looks weird today, meh whatever. Then a minute later I see a blip up on the TV comparing the two stadium costs, opening year, first homerun, etc. I'm like no way! The Metrodome is done!?! Its just freakin weird not seeing the Twins play in there. I don't watch a ton of opposing team baseball, but for some reason, the Metrodome was one stadium that I ALWAYS knew immediately. Just very weird to watch them playing outside, at home!!!! I personally like the change! I bet you fans probably will too!!! Gonna watch the last inning and try to get some more looks at the stadium. :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

What have you been living in a cave for three years? oke:

Just kidding! Yep Target Field looks great! :beer:

PS the Dome is still there, that's only for da Vikes for now anyway.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I've been out of the loop for the last 4 months, and since I'm not a Twins fan, I never watch any of their media. But yea, I'm surprised I didn't hear somewhere through the grapvine they were getting a new stadium.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

You know we have a black president, right?

Also, we landed on the moon!


----------

